# Karlie Kloss getting ready for the Jason Wu show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week in New York City - September 6, 2013 (x20)



## beachkini (7 Okt. 2013)

(20 Dateien, 26.075.532 Bytes = 24,87 MiB)
thx jens0001


----------



## coldrain (7 Okt. 2013)

thanks a lot!


----------



## stuftuf (7 Okt. 2013)

klasse pics!

MERCI


----------



## koftus89 (9 Okt. 2013)

vielen dank für die aufnahmen.


----------



## rubyior (27 Okt. 2013)

i like her


----------



## face55face (27 Nov. 2013)

Schöne pics


----------



## creamster (10 Apr. 2014)

thanks for the Karlie pics


----------

